# electronic signal to mechanical speedo



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

If you can get it apart (some are sealed like a soup can) there are mounting points that can be converted to hold different drive schemes, like using the motors from current gauges. Could even be companies doing retro conversions for them late model swaps where they are basically new frames and guts with a vintage body.


----------



## CanadaLT28 (Oct 15, 2011)

piotrsko said:


> If you can get it apart (some are sealed like a soup can) there are mounting points that can be converted to hold different drive schemes, like using the motors from current gauges. Could even be companies doing retro conversions for them late model swaps where they are basically new frames and guts with a vintage body.



I was thinking of putting a small motor onto the existing speedo to be driven by the signal to the leaf cluster but I don't know enough about the system to know what needs to be done.


----------



## EVSpitfire (Feb 28, 2014)

Here is a solution.
https://www.speedhut.com/Speedbox.html


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

What motor/controller combo are you using?


----------



## oudevolvo (Mar 10, 2015)

Here is another option http://www.hukebasart.nl/huke/?Elektrische_snelheidsmeter or the English page http://www.hukebasart.nl/huke/en/?Electronic_speedometer


----------



## CanadaLT28 (Oct 15, 2011)

frodus said:


> What motor/controller combo are you using?



It's all Nissan leaf.


----------



## CanadaLT28 (Oct 15, 2011)

oudevolvo said:


> Here is another option http://www.hukebasart.nl/huke/?Elektrische_snelheidsmeter or the English page http://www.hukebasart.nl/huke/en/?Electronic_speedometer



This is interesting but I can't quite figure it out.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

oudevolvo said:


> Here is another option http://www.hukebasart.nl/huke/?Elektrische_snelheidsmeter or the English page http://www.hukebasart.nl/huke/en/?Electronic_speedometer


The English page is missing the description, but Google can translate the Dutch page.


CanadaLT28 said:


> This is interesting but I can't quite figure it out.


Based on the instructions, this appears to use a set of magnets strapped around the propeller shaft (a.k.a driveshaft... you would have to use the inner CV joint on one axle shaft), and a magnetic pickup ("pulse generator") to produce the electronic pulses needed to control the motor which rotates the speedo cable. The translated Dutch description and photo confirm that.


----------



## CanadaLT28 (Oct 15, 2011)

brian_ said:


> The English page is missing the description, but Google can translate the Dutch page.
> 
> Based on the instructions, this appears to use a set of magnets strapped around the propeller shaft (a.k.a driveshaft... you would have to use the inner CV joint on one axle shaft), and a magnetic pickup ("pulse generator") to produce the electronic pulses needed to control the motor which rotates the speedo cable. The translated Dutch description and photo confirm that.



Not the most elegant thing but quite usable and a good idea. $300, hmmmm


----------



## Satisaii (Feb 14, 2018)

This one uses GPS instead of a signal from the transmission.

https://www.classicautoinnovations.com/classic


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

CanadaLT28 said:


> Not the most elegant thing but quite usable and a good idea.


For someone without an electrical pulse source, this is about as direct as is reasonably possible... but I agree, the whole system is not as elegant one would like due to the need to go from a rotating shaft to an electronic signal and back to rotating shaft.



CanadaLT28 said:


> $300, hmmmm


Seems like a lot, but not surprising due to the number of components in this approach... and it is a specialty item.


----------

